# Bravecto side effects?



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Has anyone had problems with reactions to the oral Bravecto tick and flea killer? I have no idea if the following could be due to that.

He was given Bravecto orally by the vet on Sept 18. Maybe a few days to a week later had lumps on his face, and then skin issues (developed overnight pure white spot on the skin on his face). Then about 2 weeks later got terrible frequent shooting diarrhea and vomiting. The vet said to give him rice and ground chicken, which he couldn't keep down and finally refused to eat and drink. After a couple of days I started feeding small amounts of his normal food every few hours and he started drinking water again and keeping it all down.

Yesterday was the 6th day since that started and although it is not still shooting I took a gooey pudding consistency yucky stool sample to the vet. There was red in it. He has a vet appointment tomorrow after the results are back. 

Jeepers, I hate it when our dogs are sick, or even when I read about someone else's here on the forum.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am lucky enough to not have to use flea treatments on Molly, but I did want to reach out and send you a bit of sympathy for Tiki's illness and hope that you find out why he is feeling so ill! Let us know what his Vet says..... and in the meantime I want to send you & Tiki a wish for a quick solution and recovery. Bless you both.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you so much. I really appreciate it. I had never had to give my spoo flea and tick prevention before either (after we quit Frontline after seizures about 6 years ago). 

But unfortunately I house sat at a friends home, with my spoo, for almost 2 weeks. About a week later she let me know her pets both had fleas really badly, and her house was also infested! It was too late. My dear spoo, who has never had fleas before, had them too. Therefore the bravecto. Your best wishes are so appreciated


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta has been on Bravecto for 2 years with no side effects. I am sorry you are going through this and hope that you find some help for your dear dog. My sympathy and prayers to you.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So glad to hear Asta has had no side effects Your prayers are appreciated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry you are having problems with getting a good flea controller that your dog will tolerate. I hope you get good answers soon. All of our dogs used to get Advantix II, but because of flea resistance and cost our vet recommended changes last spring. Peeves is wearing a Seresto collar and the poodles are taking Bravecto (since they can't have a 2nd collar on in a trial ring). We have never had any problems with any of those controllers in any of our dogs. All three currently take Interceptor for heartworms++, again with no problems.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So glad they are working for your 3 dogs


----------



## corkscrew (Aug 4, 2016)

kontiki, so sorry this is happening. Hope you hear back from the vet soon, and wish Tiki a speedy recovery!

Our mini got a few drops of topical Revolution in spring. Per vet recommendation, we gave 1 dose of Bravecto in July without noticeable adverse effects (aside from his humans having a long debate about it). We're hoping to keep it to 1 dose/year (summers only).


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I took him to the vet yesterday. He had gotten quite a bit better, was eating and sleeping and drinking better, and had more energy, but poo was still pudding. They said the stool sample had come back normal.

So far about 400 dollars. The vet called bravecto, who said that yes, his symptoms are side effects of Bravecto, but that he would have had the throwing up and diarrhea within a few days. 

I still am hesitant about that though...especially after doing research on line for problems others have had with Bravecto. Sigh

I am taking him to the woods for some exercise on this lovely day.

Getting feedback from everyone is so helpful!

He is now on antibiotics which I hate giving him.


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

I am very sorry to hear it.
I used twice this year this kind of product, and my dog was fine. But after reading many people talking about this issue, I just stopped using it.
If you think twice, a medicine capable to kill for 3 months all parasites by infecting the blood and liver of the dog is not a good thing at all. Would you take the risk of taking for your own a pill that stays in your body for that long... when I asked me this question, I stopped to use it.
Although all the officials and control agencies state that it is a great and harmless molecule for the dog, I rather find others solutions for the moment, especially since we don’t have lots of ticks nor contaminated mosquitoes in my area..


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Actually there are a number of drugs that people take that do have long lasting effects, for example the biologics used for rheumatoid and psoriatic arthritis, Crohn's disease and other condition, drugs like humira, enbrel and a long list of others. https://www.webmd.com/rheumatoid-arthritis/biologics#1 

This is not to say that these drugs do not have potentially significant adverse reactions that are possible, but it is generally understood that the risks of drugs approved for use in people (and dogs and other animals) when the approval of the drugs has been properly vetted are far far far outweighed by the benefits in protecting patients from the horrid progress of their disease.

Personally I would not want to know that my dogs' hearts looked like the picture shown in the link on the inside because I hadn't taken appropriate precautions to avoid heartworms.Heartworm In Dogs - Dogtime

All of us have to make decisions for our own and our companion animals' health based on risk/benefit analyses but if you live in an area where parasites, including ectoparasites (like fleas and ticks) are common I hope you will choose to protect your animals from unneeded suffering rather than worrying about a risk that has been vetted to be very small.
https://www.webmd.com/rheumatoid-arthritis/biologics#1


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

I had to take those molecules, and that almost killed me, so way my dog will have to take it.
For lots of people it is fine, but it lasted me an horrible souvenir that I won’t forget.
But once again, in my area we are lucky not to bear any major issues with parasites, if it was the case, I would indeed look twice, and probably go for those drugs for the safety of my dog.


----------

